# Anyone want an Anderson Silva sig?



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I made this cause I was bored, thought it turned out good but not really a big Silva fan, so its up for grabs..


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

looks sick!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks man.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice work Tox. Really love the definition and that in there. Nice photo blending as well. Keep it up.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Thats real nice, i would use it but i can't. Nice work!


----------

